# Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?



## stanley (31. August 2010)

*Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Hallo,ich wollte mir eine günstige Wasserkühlung holen für einsteiger,
und da bei mir eh nur die Cpu übertaktet wird würde mir eine H50 oder H70 genügen.
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage:
ist diese Wasserkühlung wirklich effizient?
und hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?
bzw. kann man sie empfehlen oder nicht?

danke stan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Also als normale CPU Kühlung ist die H50 geeignet auch bedingt zu übertakten. Aber an High end Kühler wie den Mugen und Konsorten kommt sie nicht ran. Ich hab sie selbst und musste als ich vom IFX-14 auf die H50 umgestiegen binn einiges an mehr Temps in kauf nehmen aber sie ist halt schön platzsparend was für mich das kauf Argument war. Mit der H70 sieht es doch erheblich besser aus, sie überflügelt sogar die besten Luftkühler wie den Prolemetech mit Flüssigmetal. Aber @Klutten hat die H70 schon getestet und einen sehr schönen und guten Bericht darüber verfasst aber lies selbst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...2351-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h70-im-test.html


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Das H50 ist en sehr guter Kühlern aber kein Wunder. Man bedenke das hier lediglich ein Singelradiator vorhanden ist. Es gibt günstigere und bessere Kühler. Die größte Stärke des H50 ist, das man ihn eben in sehr kompakte Gehäuse unterbringen kann. Das H70 ist deutlichLeistungstärker, aber immer noch eine Wasserkühlung mit Singelradiator, auch wenn dieser deutlich dicker als beim H50 ist. Die Kühlleistung ist mit schnell drehenden Lüftern sehr gut. Wenn du nicht gerade so viel ausgeben willst, würde ich zu etwas günstigerem greifen. Kommt aber auch darauf an was du für eine CPU hast und was du dir als Ziel beim Übertakten gesetzt hast, besonders interessant was für dich die Grenze bei der Spannungserhöhung ist.


----------



## stanley (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

ich habe einen q9300 der momentan auf 4x3,2 läuft als also 4x3,5 wären nice,....zu dem temps kann ich momentan noch nicht viel sagen da der pc heute erst ins haus kommt (habe ich hier gekauft)


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Also kaufst du erst einen Kühler und fragst dann was er taugt?  Da braucht man ja auch nichts mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## stanley (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

ich habe keinen kühler gakuft,..ich meinte der pc kommt heute ins haus,...


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ahso... falsch verstanden. 

Schau mal in meinen Link, da ist ein Vergleich wo auch ein H50 mit dabei ist. Wie gesagt, das H70 ist Leistungsstärker aber auch sehr teuer.


----------



## Madz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Von der H70 würde ich die Finger lassen, da man für runde 150€ eine echte Wakü bekommt, die die H70 auf Dauer SEHR alt aussehen lässt und noch genug Reserven zum Einbinden der Grafikkarte oder des Chipsatzes hat.


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Madz schrieb:


> Von der H70 würde ich die Finger lassen, da man für runde *150€* eine echte Wakü bekommt, die die H70 auf Dauer SEHR alt aussehen lässt und noch genug Reserven zum Einbinden der Grafikkarte oder des Chipsatzes hat.



Wo hast du die 150€ her? die H70 bekommt man schon für 90€. oder meinstest du nur das man für einen aufpreis von lediglich 60 Euro etwas wesentlich besseres bekommt? um ehrlich zu sein, zwischen 90 und 150 Euro liegt für mich noch eine relativ große differenz.


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

@Madz
Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie du auf 150€ kommst.


----------



## empty (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Einmal angeimpft mit dem Virus werdet ihr, die ihr den Corsair kauft, eines Tages eine richtige WaKü kaufen und dann trauert ihr dem Geld 90 oder 150 Euro nach. Das ist er grösste Flop!


----------



## stanley (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

aber wenn ich doch nur meine cpu kühlen will,..wenn wir davon ausgehen das ich nichts anderes kühlen will


----------



## empty (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Das habe ich auch mal gedacht .... lange wärt diese Illusion nicht!


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

@empty
Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Das ein H50 oder ein H70 nicht vergleichbar mit einer richtigen Wakü sind sollte jedem klar sein. Nichtsdestotrotz sind es geschlossene und Wartungsfreie Systeme die gut funktionieren und sehr gute Leistung erbringen. Und ob ich 100€ oder 250€ ausgebe für eine reine CPU Kühlung will gut überlegt sein. Denn es ist im Grunde egal ob meine Temps weit unterhalb des kritischen bereiches liegen der einfach nur unterhalb. Ob ich am Ende 100Mhz mehr oder weniger Takt aufgrund der Kühlung heraus hole ist ebenfalls in der Praxis irrelevant und lediglich für Freaks und Bencher interessant. Zumal man da so oder so in einem Bereich landet der für die CPU ungesund ist. 

So gesehen haben diese Systeme durchaus ihren Sinn und erfüllen ihren Zweck sehr gut. Mir wäre die Arbeit mit einer Wakü und den erforderlichen Platz einfach zu umständlich und zu viel Arbeit. Da ist mir so ein System lieber. Und wenn es nur um die CPU geht... was sollst... H70 und man hat extrem gute Kühlleistung, muss sich um gar nichts kümmern und kann spaß haben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ich kühle auch nur meine CPU  (mit 2*240er Radis) Ob da eine H70(bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl) rankommt 

Wenn man sich bei Aquatunning umschaut, kann man sich was richtig günstiges zusammenbauen (~105€ inkl.  mit bisschen B-Ware u. drei 120mm Lüfter vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Für einen sehr leisen Betrieb reich es. Für Silent Fetischisten die am liebsten überhauüt kein Geräusch haben wollen gibts besseres. Nur für die meisten ist es egal wenn der Rechner leise säuselt. Ich mag es auch leise (nicht super Silent) und das H50 macht sich im Rechner meiner Freundin sehr gut. Passte auch nichts wirklich gutes in das Lian Li V350. Allerdings höre ich eher die auf 5V laufenden Enermax Cluster als das H50 selbst.


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Die H70 ein Flopp? na dann müsste man ja jeden Kühler, der keine Wakü ist, als Flopp bezeichnen. Ein Megahalems kostet auch 70 Euro. Zur H70 sind das 20 euro aufpreis.

Ich finde das die h70 ihren zweck gut erfüllt. sie kühlt sehr gut, ist vielseitig montierbar und für eine wakü sehr günstig. ob es nun unter puristen eine "echte" oder "unechte" Wakü ist oder nicht, das dürfte den otto-normal-verbraucher der seine Cpu einfach nur kühlen will kaum interessieren.


----------



## stanley (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

also werde ich mir eine besorgen bald ,..............

hat jemand eine von euch zufällig???? eine H50 oder H70


----------



## Madz (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



empty schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch mal gedacht .... lange wärt diese Illusion nicht!


So sieht es aus. 90% aller "Ich will nur meine CPU kühlen" Wakükäufer rüsten in kürzester Zeit einen mind. einen GPU Kühler nach, weil sie Blut geleckt haben.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind dies WaKü Komplettsets eine sehr elegante Lösung für leistungsstarke Mini PCs, die nicht genug Platz für einen herkömmlichen CPU Kühler bieten und trotzdem eine Leistungsstarke Kühlung benötigen und PCs, die oft transportiert werden, da dabei ein offener Kreislauf mit AGB zu einem Problem werden kann und ein geschlossener Kreislauf marke Eigenbau nur schwer zu realisieren ist

Überhaupt würde ich so eine Komplett WaKü eher als Lüftkühler als als Wasserkühlungsersatz sehen


----------



## Madz (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> da dabei ein offener Kreislauf mit AGB zu einem Problem werden kann


Nach 20-30 Lans in den letzten 8 Jahren, kann ich das nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> Nach 20-30 Lans in den letzten 8 Jahren, kann ich das nicht bestätigen.


 
Der Transport zu mit dem Auto einer LAN ist auch nicht unbedingt das, was ich als "mobil" bezeichne... wenn man etwa einen Minirechner auf Urlaub oder sonstwohin mitnehmen möchte und in einen Koffer packt wirds schon problematischer, da man dann meist nicht darauf achtet oder darauf achten kann, dass man ihn nicht kippen kann; den Kreislauf komplett zu leeren und anschließend neu zu befüllen ist auch sehr umständlich; noch größer wird das Problem bei Flugreisen durch den geringen Druck im Gepäckraum und die Behandlung des Gepäcks (oder gar im Weltraum, eine offene WaKü ist freilich nicht Schwerelosigkeitstauglich )...

Das ist für viele praxisnäher als man vielleicht glauben mag; ein Freund von mir fängt demnächst ein Studium in England an und überlegt sich einen kompakten, wassergekühlten high-end PC anzuschaffen; dieser sollte dann in den Ferien, also durchaus recht häufig, per Fluggepäck in die Heimat und anschließend wieder zurück transportiert werden. vor allem die CPU Kühlung ist bei Luftkühlung in einem kompakten Gehäuse fast immer mit deutlichen Leistungsabstrichen verbunden- oder erfordert eben ein größeres und damit kaum mehr problemlos transportables Gehäuse, eine herkömmliche WaKü ist nicht flugtauglich


----------



## fuSi0n (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Computer mit in den Urlaub, sehr interessanter Urlaub ^^.
Es wurden vor einigen Jahren Laptops eingeführt und es gibt Modelle die durchaus sehr potent sind und als Desktopersatz sich eignen.

Sorry, angesichts des Beitrags konnte ich mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> Es wurden vor einigen Jahren Laptops eingeführt und es gibt Modelle die durchaus sehr potent sind und als Desktopersatz sich eignen.



Würde ich nicht sagen, vor allem bei der Grafikleistung sind High End Desktops noch immer weit vorne, ganz zu schweigen vom P/L Verhältnis

Und nur weil ein PC 6-8 Mal pro Jahr von einem Schreibtisch auf einen anderen transportiert werden soll würde ich noch nicht auf einen Laptop setzen


----------



## evilkniefel (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ich eine H50 auf nem Phenom II 955 @ 3,8ghz bei 1,4V.
Den Referenzlüfter hab ich ausgetauscht gegen 2 Scythe Slipstream. Die hängen mit 2 weiteren in an ner Kazer Master Lüftersteuerung und das ganze hängt mit 2 5770ern OC mit VT in nem Antec Mini P180.
Im vergangenen Sommer schaffte meine CPU unter Dauerlast max. 55C.

In der Praxis liegen die Temperaturen immer bei maximal 45-48C.

Ich bin überzeugt von der H50! Man spart viel Platz in nem MicroATX System. Kommt auf angenehme Temperaturen. Sie ist schön leise, zuverlässig und zusammen mit der Kaze Master ne witzige Spielerei. Mir gefällt der Look auch weitaus besser.

Mit nem "Schlauch PC" kann ich mich noch(!) nicht anfreunden [kommt noch] und die H50 ist da für mich genau das richtige Bindeglied, da ich diese Metallkolosse ebenfalls nicht mag ^^


----------



## Pumpi (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Einen Prolimatech Armageddon mit zwei 140er Xigmatek Lüfter gibt's für 65 Euro. Der ist in so gut wie jeder Lebenslage silent, es sei denn ich möchte meinen i7 920 @ 4.2 Ghz betreiben, dann sind die Lüfter @ 1000 U/min sicher deutlich warzunehmen.

Wenn ich lese das eine H70/H50 das @ 1500-2000 U/min. macht, dann sind die Dinger einfach nur Fail für den Preis. Es sei denn man hat Platzprobleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind dies WaKü Komplettsets eine sehr elegante Lösung für leistungsstarke Mini PCs, die nicht genug Platz für einen herkömmlichen CPU Kühler bieten und trotzdem eine Leistungsstarke Kühlung benötigen und PCs, die oft transportiert werden, da dabei ein offener Kreislauf mit AGB zu einem Problem werden kann und ein geschlossener Kreislauf marke Eigenbau nur schwer zu realisieren ist



Äh:
99% aller PC-Wasserkühlungen sind geschlossene Kreisläufe und sowas zu realisieren ist nun wirklich kein Problem. Die 0,9%, die Undichtigkeiten produzieren, sind i.d.R. als blöd oder bastelwütig einzustufen.
Nur die 0,1% mit einem echten offenen Kreislauf (z.B. Bong) haben ein echtes Transportproblem.
Aber da die i.d.R. auch regelmäßig Wasser nachfüllen müssen, können sie das System ebensogut trockenlegen. Bei einem Transport im Fluggepäck würde ich mir jedenfalls eher über Erschütterungen Gedanken machen. (Festplatte, Grafikkarte,...)


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> 99% aller PC-Wasserkühlungen sind geschlossene Kreisläufe und sowas zu realisieren ist nun wirklich kein Problem.


 
Denkst du das wirklich? Die klassische Vorgehensweise ist doch einen AGB einzusetzen über den der Wasserkreislauf mit der Athmosphäre verbunden ist und damit auch auslaufen kann wenn das System gekippt wird; ein komplett geschlossenes System, wie etwa im H50 oder H70 ist schon wesentlich schwerer zu realisieren, wenn auch freilich durchaus möglich


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

wtf? mein agb kann nich auslaufen und auch alle andren nich die sind zu, son quatsch was du schreibst, ich könnt mein system aufn kopf stellen und es läuft nix aus.


----------



## Madz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die  halten...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Denkst du das wirklich? Die klassische Vorgehensweise ist doch einen AGB einzusetzen über den der Wasserkreislauf mit der Athmosphäre verbunden ist und damit auch auslaufen kann wenn das System gekippt wird;....



Ähm die meisten AGBs verfügen über einen O-Ring am Deckel und Boden. 
Wenn der gescheit zugeschraubt ist geht da garnix mehr durch (werder Luft, noch Wasser), außer der O-Ring ist Defekt oder weißt einen Fertigungsfehler auf kommt aber selten vor.

@ Thread: Das H70 ist wie das H50 für mich nicht leise genug. Lieber setze ich auf eine selbst zusammen gestellte Wasserkühlung, da kann ich entscheiden wie groß der Radi sein soll um muss mich nicht mit nen Singelradi rumschlagen.


----------



## Xandrus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Denkst du das wirklich? Die klassische Vorgehensweise ist doch einen AGB einzusetzen über den der Wasserkreislauf mit der Athmosphäre verbunden ist und damit auch auslaufen kann wenn das System gekippt wird; ein komplett geschlossenes System, wie etwa im H50 oder H70 ist schon wesentlich schwerer zu realisieren, wenn auch freilich durchaus möglich



Da du dich anscheinend nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast....
Das hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter 45095
ist ein typischer AGB. 
Wie du siehst ist er oben und unten dicht...
Ich hab meinen Rechner auch schon liegend im Auto ohne Probleme transportiert....
Einzige Problem kann sein das die Luft im AGB sich dann im System verteilt, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm!


----------



## empty (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

bei mir auch, bei 99% hat ist der AGB geschlossen. Vielleicht schaust du dir im FAQ nochmal den Sinn eines AGB an, der ist ganz ein anderer als du beschreibst.


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Madz schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die  halten...




meinst du mich damit?


----------



## Madz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Nein, den Herrn der der festen Überzeugung ist, eine Wakü mit AGb wäre ein offener Kreislauf.


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

gut, ich dacht scho^^


----------



## Ruderer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Hallo,
also ich habe eine H70 in Betrieb und zwar auf einem Q6600@3GHz.
Temperaturen laut CoreTemp im Windoof-Betrieb knappe 30° pro Kern. Nach mehr als 2 Stunden CoD6 nicht mehr als 40°.

Prime95 nach knapp 1 Stunde und die Temps liegen bei knapp 45°.
Da kam bei mir keine Luftkühlung ran und ich kann ALLE Ram-Plätze belegen, was man bei diesen supergrossen Luftkühlern meistens nicht kann.

Mein Fazit: 

Entgegen der Anleitung blasen beide Ventis von innen nach aussen.
Ohne Regelung mit beiden Widerständen in Betrieb.

Grüsse,
Philipp


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> wtf? mein agb kann nich auslaufen und auch alle andren nich die sind zu, son quatsch was du schreibst, ich könnt mein system aufn kopf stellen und es läuft nix aus.


 
Er kann vielleicht nicht auslaufen, wenn er geschlossen ist aber die Luft kann trotzdem aus dem AGB in das System kommen

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein System mit AGB, das Luft enthält nicht ganz das wahre


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

hmm also mein agb is bis oben hin mit wasser gefüllt, und die paar luft "tropfen" jucken weder denn radi noch sonstwas, und wer stellst seinen 10k schweren pc aufn kopf?


----------



## Ruderer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



ole88 schrieb:


> hmm also mein agb is bis oben hin mit wasser gefüllt, und die paar luft "tropfen" jucken weder denn radi noch sonstwas, und wer stellst seinen 10k schweren pc aufn kopf?


 
Vielleicht habe ich ein Verständnisproblem:
aber wenn dein AGB randvoll ist dann hast du doch gar keinen AGB?!
Oder?

Philipp


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

hä?
wieso hab ich keinen agb wenn der bis oben hin mit wasser gefüllt ist?


----------



## Ruderer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

AGB soll doch der Ausgleichsbehälter sein, oder?
Dann soll sich die Flüssigkeit da ja "ausgleichen", also muss ja Platz sein.

Beim Auto ist der Kühlwasser-AGB ja auch nicht randvoll?!

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber ich lese mich hier gerade ein 

Grüsse,
Philipp


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

also ich hab keine temperatur schwankungen im zwei steligen bereich somit ist das egal, Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - plexi EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - plexi 45165 denn hab ich denn kannste bis oben füllen und selbst die paar luftblässchen machen null, n agb is hlat da fürs einfache befüllen einer wakü für was andres braucht man denn nich, ausserdem sieht es einfach gut aus^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Der AGB heißt zwar AGB, im Gegensatz zum AGB im Auto ist er aber nicht nötig, um temperaturbedingte Volumenschwankungen auszugleichen. Zum einen sind dazu die Temperaturunterschiede in Wakükreisläufen zu gering, zum anderen besteht der Kreislauf zum überwiegenden Teil aus elastischen Schläuchen. Der Druckausgleich kann auf so großer Fläche bequem durch leichte Verformungen erreicht werden.
Eine bessere Bezeichnung für den AGB wäre LuftSammelBehälter - denn das ist es, was er macht:
Luftblasen (sei es aus Diffusion oder beim Befüllen) aus dem Kreislauf abscheiden und sammeln, damit man sie leichter durch Wasser ersetzen kann und damit man sie nicht so oft durch Wasser ersetzen muss, um die Pumpe ruhig zu halten. "LSB" hat sich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig durchgesetzt. (vielleicht weil es auch für lesbisch/schwul/bi stehen kann  )


----------



## Ruderer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der AGB heißt zwar AGB, im Gegensatz zum AGB im Auto ist er aber nicht nötig, um temperaturbedingte Volumenschwankungen auszugleichen. Zum einen sind dazu die Temperaturunterschiede in Wakükreisläufen zu gering, zum anderen besteht der Kreislauf zum überwiegenden Teil aus elastischen Schläuchen. Der Druckausgleich kann auf so großer Fläche bequem durch leichte Verformungen erreicht werden.
> Eine bessere Bezeichnung für den AGB wäre LuftSammelBehälter - denn das ist es, was er macht:
> Luftblasen (sei es aus Diffusion oder beim Befüllen) aus dem Kreislauf abscheiden und sammeln, damit man sie leichter durch Wasser ersetzen kann und damit man sie nicht so oft durch Wasser ersetzen muss, um die Pumpe ruhig zu halten. "LSB" hat sich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig durchgesetzt. (vielleicht weil es auch für lesbisch/schwul/bi stehen kann  )


 
  

Jetzt ist es klar. Danke dafür!


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

LSB wär ich für einzuführen^^


----------



## Xandrus (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Er kann vielleicht nicht auslaufen, wenn er geschlossen ist aber die Luft kann trotzdem aus dem AGB in das System kommen
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein System mit AGB, das Luft enthält nicht ganz das wahre



Die Luft aus dem AGB kann nur in System kommen wenn der Rechner extrem gekippt wird, aber eine Wakü im Rechner entlüftet sich meist ohne Probleme recht gut selbst...
Luft im System ist also kein echtes Problem...


----------



## Andreoid (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine bessere Bezeichnung für den AGB wäre LuftSammelBehälter - denn das ist es, was er macht:
> Luftblasen (sei es aus Diffusion oder beim Befüllen) aus dem Kreislauf abscheiden und sammeln, damit man sie leichter durch Wasser ersetzen kann und damit man sie nicht so oft durch Wasser ersetzen muss, um die Pumpe ruhig zu halten. "LSB" hat sich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig durchgesetzt. (vielleicht weil es auch für lesbisch/schwul/bi stehen kann  )


auf jedne fall besser als *A*llgemeine *G*eschäfts*b*edingungen

LSB 

*Gefällt mir*
Zeige deinen Freunden, dass dir das gefällt..
André und 2 weiteren Personen gefällt das

XD
mal sehen, vllt bringe ich dich demnächst einen "luftsammelbehälter" auf den markt.. so etwas gibt es bisher ja noch nicht


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Also mein LSB ist ziemlich Rand voll... (die Pumpe ist auch im AGB=>wenig Volumen) 
Sonst muss ich ja bald nachfüllen und es schaut so wie es ist besser aus.


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ich finde die H50 top, sie ist stärker als viele Luftkühler, und die Pumpe ist nahezu unbhörbar. Luftkühler die stärker als die H50 sind kosten auch mehr als die H50. Mit der H70 hab ich keine Erfahrungen, soll ja aber lauter sein, dafür ne deutlich höhere Kühlleistung bieten.


----------



## Cash (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



Ruderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe eine H70 in Betrieb und zwar auf einem Q6600@3GHz.
> Temperaturen laut CoreTemp im Windoof-Betrieb knappe 30° pro Kern. Nach mehr als 2 Stunden CoD6 nicht mehr als 40°.
> 
> ...


 
Auf 6 Seiten ein passender Beitrag....

mfg


----------



## Blackburn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

hi

ich finde es nicht ganz fair das die Corsair Hydro70 hier so fertig gemacht wird 
habe das teil auch seit kurzem weil ich einfach keine dreifach radiatoren verbauen wollte. Es wiegt dann noch mehr (mehr wasser) und nimmt mehr platz weg. Außerdem gefällt es mir nicht wenn irgendwo ein Radiator wegsteht oder sonstwas, und drin kriege ich zB nur einen 240 unter der +/- gleiche leistung bringt wie der Radi der H70.

Ich betreibe damit einen Core i7 950 @ 4,20 GHz (21x200)
Idle: 30°C Last: 52°C (Prime Large FFT - 6 Std.) bei ~1200/1300 upm 2x 120 lüfter

Grüße


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ein 240er wird defintiv mehr Leistung als eine H70 haben.


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

So siehts aus. Ein Dualradi leistet mehr.


----------



## crankrider (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Ohh ja wesentlich mehr, kann man mit dem H70 aber auch nicht
vergleichen  



lg


----------



## Bullvai (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Hm habe erst vor kurzem einen H70 verbaut.

CPU: q9550 auf 3,4ghz
Temps: nach einer stunde prime95 custom run mit fft max 40grad.Beim zocken unter bc2 33grad.
Temps wurden mit Coretemp gemessen.

Würde meinen das sind gute Werte auch um noch weiter zu ocen.Lüfter waren so weit es ging nach unten geregelt.Anordnung der Lüfter von innen nach außen.
Für 89€ ein für mich sehr Guter und Leistungstarker Cpu Kühler.


----------



## hydro (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*



> CPU: q9550 auf 3,4ghz
> Temps: nach einer stunde prime95 custom run mit fft max 40grad.Beim zocken unter bc2 33grad.



Die selben Werte habe ich mit meinem Phenom 2 965 @ 3.4GHz auch. Die H70 muss eine Wunderkühlung sein.


----------



## 2funky4you (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

ich will mir ebenfalls die H70 zulegen da aber jetzt die H60 draussen ist weis ich nicht welche sinnvoller von beiden währe ?
Über guten rat währe ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Blackburn (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

die H70 ist besser als die H50/60
die H60 hat einen dünneren Radiator, die H50 sowieso, daher nehme ich an das die H70 von der Performance über den beiden bleibt, auch wegen der Namensgebung.


----------



## Kaktus (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

H50
+ Kompakt
+ Für die Größe eine gute Leistug (Etwa Mugen 2 Niveau)
+ Lüfter und Pumpe lassen sich gut drosseln
- womit die Leistung auch rapide abfällt
- Lüfter sind eher durchschnitt

H70
+Kompakt
+ Sehr stark
- Bei maximaler Drehzahl der Lüfter extrem laut
- Mit langsam drehenden und leisen Lüftern eher schwache Leistung

H60 liegt so zwischen drin in allen Bereichen. Wer Platz im Tower hat, greift besser zu guten Luftkühlern die bei gleicher Leistung deutlich leiser arbeiten können. Gedrosselt sind diese Kühler alle keine Leistungswunder und bei hohen Drehzalen stark aber eben auch laut.


----------



## 2funky4you (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Danke für eure hilfe hat mir bei meiner entscheidung geholfen  
hab mir ne H70 gekäuft kanns nicht abwarten sie einzubauen  mmmmuuuhahahaa freufreu 

Nochmals D A N K E für eure antworten 

Lg


----------



## Rascal (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H50 H70,..Top oder Flop?*

Also ich hab mir auch die H70 geholt und war erst mal mit dem Einbau überfordert, lag aber an mir. Der Einbau Sockel, der hinter das Mainboard kommt ist ja für mehrere Sockel ausgelegt. Habs dann als nicht gepeilt die Verschlussschrauben so einzusetzen dass es passt. Bis mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass auf dem Backplate Nummern drauf sind, in welches Loch man die Schrauben für den richtigen Sockel einsetzten muss... Danach war die Montage sehr einfach.
Als ich meinen PC dann fertig hatte war ich doch etwas geschockt, dass die Kühlleistung nicht so gut ist, habe dann den Kühler noch mal neu fixiert aber CPU Temp war immer noch bei über 30°C im Idle. Nachdem sich die Kühlflüssigkeit in dem Radiator aber gesetzt hatte und die Lüfter auf 70-100% liefen, kam ich auf ca.20-25°C. Bei Vollast hält er die Temp bei unter 50°C. Wo ich jetzt bendenken habe ist wenn ich meine CPU höhertakte ob es dann auch noch gut kühlt, da mein alter Alpenföhn im Idle sogar unter 20°C kam. Kann es sein dass die H70 die Temp konstant hält?


----------

